# Bass by the Art Museum???



## SkateMaster (May 11, 2005)

Howdy All!
I delved into Striper Fishing for the first time this past fall. Plugged the heck out of AC and caught a few. Mostly dumb luck though. I haven't figured out a rhyme or reason as to what makes the fishing good, when to fish, and where to fish at the right times. I suppose that is what makes fishing a challange, but any insight would be appreciated. I am the master at getting to the Jetty right as the bite is starting to fade, but when everyone else is idle - my rods are constantly getting lit up by Skates, Sharks, Crabs, and blowfish!!

Seriously though - does anyone know of people fishing the Skyukill for Stripers? I work next to it and want to give it a shot, but don't have a clue what to go at it with, Clams, Bombers, Live Sunfish, Rats, Squirrels, etc??? Let me know if anyone has ever hit it up.

Thanks!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Art Museum Stripers:*

I spoke to the guy at a tackle shop at East Falls/Manayunk (forget the name of the tackle shop) and he says, there are stripers to be caught by the museum as they move in from the Delaware Bay. Sorry, don't know what the choice bait would be.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Here is a photo taken just last Monday (5/9) afternoon.

This is William, a river sharpie of extraordinary skills.

All the information you seek is there . . .


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

*lots of fish there*

on the other side there are large and small mouth bass, plus the little bluegills and then the carp are huge. Are worms -blood and earth ever off the menu ?


----------



## KHangler (Aug 11, 2004)

check out www.fishguys.org for all the Schuylkill information you'll need. The site leans 50% towards carp fishing and 50% all other (including stripers, which are still being caught within sight of the Art Museum).


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

I fish the Potomac in the DC area for stripers and cut bait (herring, mackeral, bunker, etc) works the best. I've been up there and it's very similiar to here so that should work. Good luck


----------



## coast58 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Stripers/fishinmusician*

Hey Fishinmusician, I live on Fort Belvoir and fish the potomac regulary but all I catch are catfish!!!!!!!

Where near Belvoir are the stripers if you dont mind me askin!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

*Potomac Stripers*

Hey Coast58, You can catch stripers anywhere in the river below Key Bridge (I got my best one under the Wilson Bridge). The best times are during the spring and fall runs, especially during the spring herring spawn. If you fish directly on the bottom your gonna get mostly catfish. I've had good success using a standard salt water bottom float rig with cut bait. This keeps the bait off the bottom. I've also gotten them using plugs (see the above pic for a good example) and spoons. I've even gotten a few on freshwater spinnerbaits while largemouth fishin. The Belvoir area should be a good spot especially by the mouth of the Occoquan.


----------

